# call in sick



## ubersilvia81

Hello to everybody,
I received a sms to my dutch boyfriend saying that today he called in sick at work.
my question is about the words "call in sick", I  don't understand if it's used when people are really sick or just when you need a day off.

Thanks for attention and sorry for my English, I  know it's still rude...


----------



## Memimao

ubersilvia81 said:


> Hello to everybody,
> I received a sms to from my Dutch boyfriend saying that today he called in sick at work.
> My question is about the words "call in sick", I don't understand if it's used when people are really sick or just when you need a day off.
> 
> Thanks for attention and sorry for my English, I know it's still rude...


 
No difference that I can see.


----------



## elettrolince

E' in generale il chiamare al lavoro per dire che si è malati... non credo ci sia una distinzione tra la malattia "diplomatica" e quella vera.
Insomma, il nostro generico "darsi malati", anche se da noi ha una sfumatura per lo più "sospetta", questioni di cultura del lavoro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elettrolince said:


> E' in generale il chiamare al lavoro per dire che si è malati... non credo ci sia una distinzione tra la malattia "diplomatica" e quella vera.
> Insomma, il nostro generico "darsi malati", anche se da noi ha una sfumatura per lo più "sospetta", questioni di cultura del lavoro.



Non esattamente: se tu "ti dai (per) malata" significa che in realtà stai benissimo..

To call in sick = chiamare il lavore per comunicare che si è malati e quindi non ci si presenterà.


----------



## ubersilvia81

Grazie a tutti per le risposte ho svelato l'arcano chiedendo di persona ed anche lì si danno per malati ogni tanto,la risposta è stata "...I called in sick at work because i just couldn't be bothered...".Tutto il mondo è paese!!!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

How do you say: *Sick day off*

E.g. what is the best time to take a sick day off?


----------



## miri

"Un giorno di malattia" (colloquial)
"Un congedo per malattia" (formal)

Ciao Ben!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao miri,

Allora la traduzione della frase "What's the best time to take a sick day off?" sarebbe:

Qual' è tempo/giorno sarebbe miglior per prendere un giorno di malattia?


----------



## miri

"Qual è il periodo migliore per prendere un giorno di malattia?"

But, what do you mean, Ben?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Suppose the following scenario:

I want to find out which day of the week to call in sick. Suppose that Tuesday is good day, because I need to go somewhere and do fun stuff. So I'll pretend to be sick on that day.

So I ask, "What's the best time to take a sick day off?"


----------



## furs

You just don't say 'take a sick day off'. Either you call in sick, or you take a day off.


----------



## Memimao

In the UK you can ask "What's the best day *to throw a sickie*?"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

furs said:


> You just don't say 'take a sick day off'. Either you call in sick, or you take a day off.


 
Yes, you can say "take a sick day off".


----------



## Memimao

BenVitale said:


> Yes, you can say "take a sick day off".


 


or _a day off sick_


----------



## WHAAT!

ubersilvia81 said:


> Hello to everybody,
> I received a sms to my dutch boyfriend saying that today he called in sick at work.
> my question is about the words "call in sick", I don't understand if it's used when people are really sick or just when you need a day off.


 
HI..

FOR me that means he is scheduled for work, but before his time, he calls his boss  and tell them he is isck. he may not or maybe sick but teh idea is he won't be able to go to work.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

WHAAT! said:


> ubersilvia81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everybody,
> I received a sms to my dutch boyfriend saying that today he called in sick at work.
> my question is about the words "call in sick", I don't understand if it's used when people are really sick or just when you need a day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI..
> 
> FOR me that means he is scheduled for work, but before his time, he calls his boss and tell them he is isck. he may not or maybe sick but teh idea is he won't be able to go to work.
Click to expand...

 
Hello (Mabuti)

It depends on the intent, on the construction of the sentence...

"He called in sick" = He may or may not be sick.

But when I asked, "What's the best time to take a sick day off?"  My intent was different here: I just wanted to figure out when to take a sick day off... what day of the week, what month of the year, etc.


----------



## Memimao

BenVitale said:


> WHAAT! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello (Mabuti)
> 
> It depends on the intent, on the construction of the sentence...
> 
> "He called in sick" = He may or may not be sick.
> 
> But when I asked, "What's the best time to take a sick day off?" My intent was different here: I just wanted to figure out when to take a sick day off... what day of the week, what month of the year, etc.
Click to expand...

 


Isn't the best day to take off (call in) sick the one when you* are* sick?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Not always! Suppose on Thursday I have some personal stuff to do, so I have to find some excuse to avoid going to work.


----------



## WHAAT!

HI ALL..

yeah I agree with you all..but again it boils down to one single thought.."he doesn't wan*t to* go to work..


----------



## Zenof

I suppose you ask this question to yourself,  because it's not wise to tell someone else that you are planning a sick day off when you are not sick... so I would say: "mmmh chissà qual è il giorno migliore per mettermi in malattia..."  or "Che giorno mi prendo di malattia?"

ciauz


----------



## Memimao

BenVitale said:


> Not always! Suppose on Thursday I have some personal stuff to do, so I have to find some excuse to avoid going to work.


 

Mmmm. We shouldn't have to lie. Is your employer so lacking in understanding that they won't cut you any slack if you need to take care of something personal?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Zenof said:


> I suppose you ask this question to yourself,  because it's not wise to tell someone else that you are planning a sick day off when you are not sick... so I would say: "mmmh chissà qual è il giorno migliore per mettermi in malattia..." or "Che giorno mi prendo di malattia?"
> 
> ciauz


 
Yes, of course. I'm just learning constructing sentences in Italian.


----------



## LetsZoom

Schrodinger's_Cat said:


> Yes, you can say "take a sick day off".



I've never heard that expression in my life! Must be a New Jersey thing.


----------



## joanvillafane

Nope, not a New Jersey thing.  I've never heard it either.


----------



## You little ripper!

Memimao's _throw (or 'chuck') a sickie _is what many of us say here when we want a day off and pretend to be sick. 'Take a day off sick' sounds better to me than 'take a sick day off'.


----------



## italtrav

Ciao a tutti.

Certainly I have often heard, "take a sick day off." This functions on the models of work day, school day, vacation day, personal day; so also, sick day. The two-word coupling may be properly treated as a ordinary noun phrase.
"Tomorrow is a work day, but I'll be taking a sick day."


----------



## Memimao

Yes


italtrav said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Certainly I have often heard, "take a sick day off." This functions on the models of work day, school day, vacation day, personal day; so also, sick day. The two-word coupling may be properly treated as a ordinary noun phrase.
> "Tomorrow is a work day, but I'll be taking a sick day."


Yes, although the "off" seems to be unnecessary (pleonastic). But then again a "day off sick" does work


----------



## italtrav

Memimao said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes, although the "off" seems to be unnecessary (pleonastic). But then again a "day off sick" does work



There are two slightly different verbal constructions: take, and take off [from work]
a) Take a sick day—i.e. use a day made available for cases of illness
b) Take a sick day off [from work]—i.e. take a day off, specifying that it is for purpose of recovery from illness.

But the second construction isn't really pleonastic; it's based on the ordinary phrase, 'to take a day off.'

FWIW, in AE I think you would be less likely to encounter, 'take a day off sick' than 'call in sick.'
'I'm going to call in sick tomorrow.'


----------



## LetsZoom

italtrav said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Certainly I have often heard, "take a sick day off." This functions on the models of work day, school day, vacation day, personal day; so also, sick day. The two-word coupling may be properly treated as a ordinary noun phrase.
> "Tomorrow is a work day, but I'll be taking a sick day."


I'll be taking a sick day. (You hear this all the time, and you can be truly sick, or just using up one of your yearly allotment of sick days for any reason at all).
I'll be taking a day off/ I'll be taking the day off. (You hear this all the time, and seems above-board, i.e., your boss knows you'll take the day off, and you're not sick).
I'll be taking a sick day off: Never heard in my life, not in California, New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, or Vermont, at least.


----------



## italtrav

Born and live in NYC. Grew up in NJ. I have certainly heard, "take a sick day off," and it's not hard to find examples via internet search. I'll cheerfully grant that "take a sick day," is more common and probably my own most likely usage.


----------

